# Alloy wheel refurb near edinburgh?fife



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi looking to get my 261M 18" alloy wheels recond on my 1 series. Anyone know of a good place. Contacted the wheel specialist in south gyre but they wanted £368.00 to do four wheels in bog silver. Thought it would be cheaper than that


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I recently had four 17 inch alloys refurbed and powder coated for £240 by http://www.alloywheelrepairs.net/ - they are based in Carnwath so a bit further for you to go maybe. Not saying the cost would be the same for yours as it would be dependent on the amount of repair work needed - could be more could be less. :thumb:


----------



## mmerc (May 7, 2011)

i haggled with the chap in the gyle got 4x16 wheels done for £250 great job done would recommend.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

there's a group buy on just now for Chameleon power coatings. £160 for four wheels up to 18 inches.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

if they are corroded then the wheel specialist at the gyle, again as prev mentioned try for haggle or ppe out at ikea.
If not corroded then chiprite at newbridge did my 2 wheels for £80


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Kingdom coatings in Leslie.
Gonna get a set of Teledials done in few weeks.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

I got my winters done at Kingdom coatings. Decent job and very good price (think it was £40 each for a 17")

Downside is you've got to take the tyres off youself (or he'll do it for £10 extra per wheel) and it's three or four days turn-around. Fine if you have another set of wheels but not ideal for leaving the car on axle stands......

I also had my summer 18's done at Newlife tyres in Edinburgh. They do a same day service which is obviously far more convenient.
It cost around about £250 for the four (can't remember exactly, it was a couple of years ago now) and the finish was good.
Only downside for them was a lack of colour choices. Was fine for me as I wanted the summer MV2's silver but that's why I went elsewhere for my winters as I wanted them done in anthracite.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Cheers for the stevo. Long time no hear or see lol?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Got my 15" Porsche Teledials back from Kindgon Coatings today.
Considering before they were rotten with corrosion, KC have done a decent job.
They're not perfect, some dings n dents but very small. There is also what looks like dirty finger prints under the laquer.
They are anthracite in colour, this is not the colour I chose when dropping the wheels off. I chose a silver with flake pop but when I saw the anthracite I thought it looked good so didnt bother saying anything.. For £140 what did I expect? What do you all think???
I have attached a few pics some that show the small little things..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i wouldn't be happy with that Aaron... 

I know its only £140, but its not even the right colour....
the laquer isn't even, the fingerprints under it shouldn't be there at any cost! and the dings on the back aren't too pretty..


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

tbh even at £140 i wouldnt be happy totally not what you asked for the wheels are nice and have real potential ..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I know what you're saying guys and I agree with you, it wasn't until I got home that I could inspect them properly as it was very dark in the unit.
Do you think I should make them re-do them? They are only winter wheels not for shows or anything but thats not the point. My mate got his BBS splits back today too and they're worse than mine but he's happy as Larry and say's aaah you wont see those wee bits, but he doesnt bother hes not as picky as me.
What to do..


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd be going back with them mate, doesnt matter how much it cost they shouldn't be turning out sub-standard quality like that.

Here's the standard of finish on my wheels I got done at a place up this way:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160983


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I would ask for them to be redone aaron..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I've never had to ask someone to re do anything before so I feel quite awkward to be honest.
I just wont go near them again.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

As said before, those pics do not look good I'm afraid. I'm also looking to get my Superleggras refurbed and sprayed.


----------



## minibob (Oct 2, 2011)

i used Perth powder coating for mine they were badly curbed (by the previous owner not me lol) im sure i paid £250 that was for 18s welding the repairs and coating oh yeah it was also drive in drive out service to


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

Take them back. Shocking!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm just gonna punt them I think.
I should take them back but cant be bothered with the hassle.
Thanks for feedback guys much app'd.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

st33ly said:


> Cheers for the stevo. Long time no hear or see lol?


Yeah, been a while mate, I can't keep up with you though, you've got a different car every time I see you! :lol:


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah I've had a few mate. Last motor was the Z4m and now its a 120d lol. Prior to that was the amazing megane R26.R which i should have kept but hey i'll get something exotic again.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Take them back, had the same effect on matt black 18" lambos and third time lucky they got it right, honestly just phone them up and ask to be redone or a refund as your not happy and they should sort them out no probs.

Here was mine-

complete









Befores

























Was £230 all in inc tyre dismount.

And wouldnt go back tobh!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

The wheels are being sold mate and I wont be going near them again.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I have used metaplas in bilston Glen Ind Estate for 3 sets of wheels now and the jobs have always been spot on. They will remove and refit tyres as well as part of the job. Pretty sure I paid about £180 all in.


----------

